# Porch Stair Color Selection



## vintageagain (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm looking for some help trying to compliment or match my newly refinished Mahogany (Messmers oil stain) porch to stairs. My porch is covered. I'm looking to add a composite decking for the treads for the stairs. My problem is trying to find a color to match or compliment the real mahogany porch. Now that my stamped concrete and porch are done its time for some stairs. I'm new to the forum and can't seem to get the picture embedded so i included the link to it. In the picture i have a Fiberion Horizon Rosewood sample. What do you guys think would match or compliment? Thanks for the suggestions!

http://public.fotki.com/vintageagain/house/one.html


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Moved this to decorating and added your picture---Mike----


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Can you point to a color chart for the brand of composite decking you have in mind? Or are you getting something that is stainable/paintable?

Off the top of my head, you are transitioning from a neutral gray in the stamped concrete to a variety of values of the mahogany hue. Only thing to remember is that the composite will be solid color and not variable. I should think picking any of the colors in the stain color would work. If you plan to have risers in addition to treads, you could add some depth by doing them in a different value. 

What color are you planning for the porch posts? You might carry that through to stair components. 

Sometimes the best approach is not to try to match but to contrast in color. 

Are the treads going to need non-slip pads adhered to them?


----------



## vintageagain (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks for helping with the picture.

I'm open to all composite decking types and colors (to be contrasting i was debating a black color for the treads and black balusters in the railings to match). I also don't mind spending more on a product if it matches or compliments everything well. I'm just not that well educated on what is out there (i've seen literature on Trex Timbertech Azek Fiberion Wolf among others)

As far as the railings, i was going to go with White PVC for the railing and the square balusters. But lately i've been debating black iron (I haven't made the decision because i don't want any rusting parts over time) balusters and/or a wood railing top.

I would like to have the white composite trim board to go in the risers and on the end stringers. I didn't have a plan to add non slip pads to the treads.

<sorry for the delayed response, i thought i had instant notification>


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

These are probably too busy for you but some recycled material non-slip tread pads like these is what I was thinking you might incorporate over whatever treads you end up with (unless they come non-skid). Bed Bath & Beyond of all places sells them but they are MUCH cheaper ordered online. There are of course many colors and patterns. They also make some nice "iron grate" look die-cut non-skid stair treads that would be a bit more understated and might provide a nicer looking transition from your stamped concrete to porch surface.


----------

